# PE Electrical results



## LMAO (Dec 20, 2010)

Has anyone heard from NCEES yet? Any chance we get the results before new year? :dunno:


----------



## cabbagekid2 (Dec 21, 2010)

LMAO said:


> Has anyone heard from NCEES yet? Any chance we get the results before new year? :dunno:


That's exactly what I was thinking. I've been looking at that counter above this post almost everyday for the past two weeks. Seems like we could get it as early as Christmas? But then it is the holidays.... Does anyone know how early it was released last year?


----------



## HopefulFirstTimer (Dec 21, 2010)

The SIT results were posted yesterday I know. The woman I spoke to said that the engineers should no within a couple days.


----------



## sc57 (Dec 23, 2010)

I hope it is today. I am away for next five days.


----------



## cableguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Not gonna be today. Next week, Tuesday at the earliest (Monday is a vacation day for NCEES).


----------



## eng787 (Dec 28, 2010)

cableguy said:


> Not gonna be today. Next week, Tuesday at the earliest (Monday is a vacation day for NCEES).


california PE result is not coming today


----------



## sc57 (Dec 28, 2010)

I hope we get it today.


----------



## Bailey (Dec 29, 2010)

Me too!!!

_


----------

